
ISRO successfully test launches India's first-ever indigenous space shuttle - vanwilder77
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/ISRO-successfully-launches-Indias-first-ever-indigenous-space-shuttle/articleshow/52393581.cms
======
IndianAstronaut
All this with a $14mil investment. Pretty impressive.

